#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Hotels and Guesthouses >  >  Inter-City Boutique Hotel

## Falang40

Overlooks the Mekong with an exterior suggesting a crap hotel - and it was! Had 'suite' with beautiful hardwood furniture but the whole hotel was dark, miserable and in desperate need of a lick of paint. The food left much to be desired. Breakfast was the worst I have ever had in a hotel. At around 5pm, the night market sets up outside and can provide some interesting shopping or people-watching. Be aware that communism is in your face everywhere with the hammer and sickle flying on the river-front and on all public buildings - not the way to encourage tourists. Few taxis are seen near this hotel and that can be a problem. Would I return? NOT ON YOUR LIFE!

----------


## stickmansucks

some rooms do not even have windows and WIFI is very bad too.

----------


## MeMock

"Be aware that communism is in your face everywhere with the hammer and sickle flying on the river-front and on all public buildings - not the way to encourage tourists."

Haha, that is why they actually visit you twat.

----------


## cdnski12

I stayed in crappier Vientiane Hotels a few blocks from the Kong River. I wasn't impressed ... but they were 500-600 ThB ... so one can't expect much for that price. Full of Chinese Business guys ... hogging the lobby computer checking Beijing Stock prices. A few days was all I could hack. Luang Phrabang is much nicer tourist wise.

----------


## Exit Strategy

Have stayed in this hotel quite a few times. Better than other riverside hotels. I like to watch receding Mekong and now night market from the balcony. Good for walk or run in the morning, or nightlife next door if that is your thing.

Have you been to many hotels in your life? I am asking because




> Breakfast was the worst I have ever had in a hotel


Many hotels on the riverside have toast/butter/jam and coffee breakfast, but this one has buffet. 

Last time I was there, one local hot dish (chicken which was sort of ok), rice,  sausages and ham, salad - tomatoes, cucumber and onion - and great frech style baguette (common in VTE) along with your usual sugary toast. Coffee tea water and juice. Basic and not Hilton, but I left the table full, ready to meet the challenges this vibrant city would offer :Smile:  




> Be aware that communism is in your face everywhere with the hammer and sickle flying on the river-front


Oh, that's just for show. Don't feel intimidated, there is no communism you would face in real life really, as a visitor. Laissez-faire like free market on street level.  




> Few taxis are seen near this hotel and that can be a problem.


In VTE you need to have a number to call if you want aircon taxi. Otherwise there are jumbo/tuk tuks in the next corner - walk 30m left from entrance. It is better to go with nice aircon car as it costs about as much or even much less. You can ask the reception to arrange it for you, but I don't know if it comes out more expensive. 

But this is not Kansas.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Stay at home next time.

Google it and cook your own breakfast.

Hassle free and no commies...!

----------


## Warrior

> ...
> Be aware that communism is in your face everywhere with the hammer and sickle flying on the river-front and on all public buildings - not the way to encourage tourists. 
> ...


You must have been to another VTE than the VTE I know. A couple of flagues shouldn't scare one off - there s as much free enterprise in VTE's streets as there is across the river in Nong Khai.
Besides, some tourists - and now I think of it: some expats - come for this atmosphere. 
Good that you have found out it's not your piece of cake  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

I have had great times whenever I went to Vientiane...Been to a few hotels and adapted to all the amusing circumstances...But my favourite was on the river (Riverside something or other) with one ot their best rooms which could be classed as clean and comfortable with great ambience and wonderful staff...You could see the effort to make the place appealing and that is "more than 5-star"...

When I returned once, I was greeted by name and offered anything, literally...And this was while my suitcase was being carried to the room...

Met one of the staff later that night and we eventually ended up at a typical Laos party where they were celebrating a couple's engagement...Simply rivers of Beer Lao...

----------


## kingwilly

Makes one wonder why they travel if a few flags bothers you.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Makes one wonder why they travel if a few flags bothers you.


This song comes to mind Willy.

----------


## Necron99

> I have had great times whenever I went to Vientiane...Been to a few hotels and adapted to all the amusing circumstances...But my favourite was on the river (Riverside something or other) with one ot their best rooms which could be classed as clean and comfortable with great ambience and wonderful staff...You could see the effort to make the place appealing and that is "more than 5-star"...
> 
> When I returned once, I was greeted by name and offered anything, literally...And this was while my suitcase was being carried to the room...
> 
> Met one of the staff later that night and we eventually ended up at a typical Laos party where they were celebrating a couple's engagement...Simply rivers of Beer Lao...


If that's the last hotel on the north end of the strip, agree, reasonable rates and very clean and comfortable rooms. Great service too. Free hotel taxi to and from the consulate and free drop off to the airport.

Seasons Riverside.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

and a short stumble from the highland bar :Smile:

----------


## stickmansucks

River view is good to enjoy local herbal therapy <3

----------


## ossierob

well........that got rid of him and his derogatory comments!!!

----------


## Rural Surin

> Makes one wonder why they travel if a few flags bothers you.


Well.....some are like that.
Carry their social politics with them.

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> Makes one wonder why they travel if a few flags bothers you.
> 
> 
> Well.....some are like that.
> Carry their social politics with them.



I noticed and took a picture of that flag when I went there on a visa run, but only because during my early life it was  so unthinkable to go there, and now it means so little.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

They are only commie when it suits them these days, as a tourist you will rarely come up against any obstacles, but to do business , or marry a Lao girl you will come up against all manner of head fucks. The bottom line is they are rapidly getting the hang of. Capitalism, Corruption? Don't get me started. They are more subtle but I'm pretty sure they make the Thais , flips and Indonesians look like amateurs in this regard. 
Don't get me wrong , quite like the place, been here for a while now, beers cheap, good restaurants,etc etc

----------


## BaitongBoy

> If that's the last hotel on the north end of the strip, agree, reasonable rates and very clean and comfortable rooms. Great service too. Free hotel taxi to and from the consulate and free drop off to the airport. 
> Seasons Riverside.


No, it's a much smaller hotel, near the middle of the "strip" next to a convenience store that changes money...And not far from the old Tex-Mex food place on the corner...Can't find the business card...

This place has two floors...But kind of an open courtyard area between floors with lots of plants and small trees...It only has 3 (I think) "deluxe" rooms set off in a row by themselves overlooking the courtyard...

It looks kind of non-descript from the outside, but really nice ambience up on the balcony outside the rooms where they have a smoking area and small waterfall/pool that makes a peaceful atmosphere...Has a pretty big massage service on the ground floor...

The deluxe rooms are special because of the large open bathrooms and woodwork in the rooms...Somebody has used a creative eye and nailed it for atmosphere...

Other rooms are more basic...But you can still use the courtyards...

----------


## BaitongBoy

Found it!...

LVCity Riverine Hotel...

----------


## Warrior

> Found it!...
> 
> LVCity Riverine Hotel...


How much did you pay?

----------


## BaitongBoy

I couldn't say no to the deluxe, so I think between 1500-2000 baht per night...I really can't remember...Basic rooms are probably half that, or around 900...

Here's some info...Post the results if you like...

LVCity Riverine Hotel
048 Fagoum Rd., Mixay Village.
Vientiane Capital, Lao PDR.
Tel: +856 21 214643, 212922.
Fax: +856 21 216 633.
Email: lvcityspa_hotel@yahoo.com

Exactly as printed on their business card...

----------


## supernovadw

The hotel mentioned is to be honest a shit hole however there are many many other places to suite all budgets so no need to stay there at all...

Vientiane is a nice little city and I feel quite at home here in the year I've lived here, certainly worth a visit for sure!

----------

